# Derailment of Bachmann tank cars



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

For some reason my tank cars are prone to derail. I have checked the trucks and couplers with gauges but they periodically do that. I am beginning to think that they may be top heavy. Speed also can be a factor if it is too fast. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

There are many reasons that cars derail. Here is one that is easy to check.

Make sure that the trucks are mounted level on the bolsters. Turn the cars upside down and look and see if the trucks sit level -- when viewed both from the end AND the side.

Then, wiggle the trucks to make sure that they have enough play -- both left to right AND front to back.

If there is enough play in both directions, it should be OK for the trucks to sit a LITTLE off of level. But too little wiggle room and trucks that are not level will lead to derailments.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a set of Con-Cor passenger cars. All run fine except the dome car at one particular spot on the track. Coming out of a turn, the lead axle on the trailing truck always derails. I turn the car around, run it again, and the lead axle on the trailing truck derails every time! Every other car I own, freight and passenger, runs fine through that particular spot. I've checked the gauge of the wheels and track, no burrs on the rail, no bumps. All I can think of is to add some weight.

Curmudgeon, I feel your pain!! hwell:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Fire21 - And we do this for fun? It is as if I don't have enough in life to stress over.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> I have a set of Con-Cor passenger cars. All run fine except the dome car at one particular spot on the track. Coming out of a turn, the lead axle on the trailing truck always derails. I turn the car around, run it again, and the lead axle on the trailing truck derails every time! Every other car I own, freight and passenger, runs fine through that particular spot. I've checked the gauge of the wheels and track, no burrs on the rail, no bumps. All I can think of is to add some weight.




Since the problem is only one car at one place on the track, it is probably due to a combination of something about the car and something about the track -- combining to cause the derailment.

Try moving the offending car to the end of the consist. If the problem persists, then it is probably not a weight issue.

Also, because the problem stays at the rear of the offending car -- regardless of which way it faces....
Look at the car that follows the offending car. Perhaps its front truck is not swiveling freely enough, and is pulling the truck in front of it off of the track.

Also, since the problem is always at same place on the track, look into other track issues....
(a) Is there a kink in a joint in that area?
(b) If the offending area is made of flex track, check to make sure that you did not bend it more than your rolling stock can handle.
(c) Check the offending area with a level -- both side to side and along the track. Perhaps the track is tilted or twisted slightly and causing the derailment.
(d) If you have ballasted, check to make sure that the ballast is not too high up against the inside of the rail in the offending area.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

MtRR75, thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep that list handy and run through each one to see if I can discover something. I appreciate the help! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tank car weight*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> For some reason my tank cars are prone to derail. I have checked the trucks and couplers with gauges but they periodically do that. I am beginning to think that they may be top heavy. Speed also can be a factor if it is too fast. Any thoughts or suggestions?


BrokeCurmudgeon;

Your tank cars probably are "top heavy" in a way. Tank cars have no floors down low like box, flat, cattle, and gondola cars. The only place the manufacturer can hide a weight is in the bottom of the tank, and that usually sits up higher off the track than the floors of other cars.
So, what to do? Try to get as much weight on the car as possible, and mount the weight as low as possible. If you tank cars have plastic wheels, switching to metal wheels can help. Any running boards, brake cylinders, Etc. down low can be switched to metal. Solder is good for this, especially if it's the older type that contains lead. You can also glue some brass bar stock, or solder inside the center beam and inside the tank. Most model cars, particularly model tank cars are quite underweight. Adding all the weight you can often helps. Or, if you're nuts, like me, you can scratch-build the whole tank car from brass!

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Like the orange Shell cars? I have bunches about half Rapido and half EZ couplers with a transition car. Haven't run the N in a while but they were always reliable for me.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, some info here I can use as well. I have a plethora of cars that derail at certain times. I have, I think, got most of my track issues (except for not secured down yet), but I have a turnout that derails sooooo many cars when they are backing over it......frustrating to say the least. That can take the wind right out of your sails.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Faulty turnout*



VegasN said:


> Yes, some info here I can use as well. I have a plethora of cars that derail at certain times. I have, I think, got most of my track issues (except for not secured down yet), but I have a turnout that derails sooooo many cars when they are backing over it......frustrating to say the least. That can take the wind right out of your sails.


 VegasN;

If frequent derailments occur at that same turnout then the
turnout itself is likely the problem, not the weight of the cars. 
If you haven't already done so, I'd recommend getting an NMRA standards gauge and using it to check all the various parts of the turnout for defects. You can also check the gauge of all the wheels on those problem cars. Some may need adjustment.
If the turnout in question is Atlas brand, there are some improvements that can be made. I posted an article called "Improving Atlas turnouts" a while back (probably two pages back) in the "General Model Train Discussion" section. It deals mostly with Atlas HO "Snap Switch" problems, but some of the info, and all of the measurements, would also apply to Atlas N-scale turnouts. If all else fails you could replace the turnout with a new one. If you can post some photos showing the turnout, and the neighboring trackage, that would help.

Regards:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

traction fan said:


> VegasN;
> 
> If frequent derailments occur at that same turnout then the
> turnout itself is likely the problem, not the weight of the cars.
> ...


But it's a Bachmann, there can't be any defects.......right?


----------

